# Maryland/DC Breeders



## back2black

I have been told several times that MD and the surronding areas has some great PDF breeders. I was hoping that some of you could recommend them to me or give me a means of contact or a webpage. I live in Annapolis, Md and I attend college at the University of Maryland. So any breeders in/around annapolis, baltimore, or DC would be perfect. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AlexRible

Sean steward probably the best in the usa
Frogs main

Edit: He is located in ellicott city MD Im not to sure but i think that it is around baltimore


----------



## SMenigoz

AlexRible said:


> Sean steward probably the best in the usa
> Frogs main
> Edit: He is located in ellicott city MD Im not to sure but i think that it is around baltimore


Sean Stewart of Herpetologic is a great source/website. Been around forever...
Chris Dulaney of Dartfrog Depot in Bethesda, MD
Randy Seiler (dartsami) 
*blatant plug* Scott Menigoz of Phrogs-n-Phelsuma in Frederick, MD

No excuse to not be able to locate frogs within an hour of you.
Scott


----------



## Corpus Callosum

You can also sign up for the local dendro society mailing list and then asking the local breeders what they may have available. Sign up by emailing [email protected] and email the list at [email protected] .


----------



## carbonetc

Anyone know of any on the Virginia side? If I don't find any frogs I want to buy at the reptile show in Manassas this weekend I'm going to need to track down another source.


----------



## dartsami

carbonetc said:


> Anyone know of any on the Virginia side? If I don't find any frogs I want to buy at the reptile show in Manassas this weekend I'm going to need to track down another source.


You may be thinking of the Chantilly show. Im not sure who will be there. There is a Manassas show on 13DEC08 which I will be vending at. I will have luecs, auratus, imitators and a few other frogs. In addition, most types of foods described here on the board.


----------



## carbonetc

I don't know if the vendors are staying the whole weekend, but on Saturday there were three vendors with dart frogs at the Chantilly show.


----------



## bockenstein

Thanks All! I went to Frogs Main and could not find any info on actual ordering/location, etc. Looks like a great knowledgeable breeder and a nice web site. Am I an Idiot???
Andy


----------



## MzFroggie

Well I am in Alexandria, Va.. I am not a breeder and don't really know of any in this area. Someone did tell me about a pet store in Annadale that sells PDF's.. Haven't gone to check it out just yet. I'll PM you the name once I find it. But for what its worth I normally order my frogs from breeders in different states and they have all done very well in shipping. Haven't lost not one yet. Where is the show this weekend Chantilly or Manassas? Hope I spelled that correct.


----------



## carbonetc

This weekend it's in Manassas: Maryland Reptile Farm - Shows

I'd be curious to know the name of that pet store too.


----------



## kawickstrom

bockenstein said:


> Thanks All! I went to Frogs Main and could not find any info on actual ordering/location, etc. Looks like a great knowledgeable breeder and a nice web site. Am I an Idiot???
> Andy


No your not. Just type in herpetologic.net and click contact on the left hand side, his email is right there on the top of the page. It will take a little time for him to reply (a couple days usually). He gives tours of his facility monday, wedsnday, and friday from noon to 6. And you can buy frogs from him at those times as well.

I setup a tour for the 17th.. I can't wait its going to awesome


----------



## JBizzle

Sent a request today (4/27/21) to Herpetologic and got this notice:
"Thank you for your email. I am sorry to say that after 31 years, we are closing Herpetologic. Sean is also a practicing physician and his medical responsibilities have become all-consuming. Our remaining frogs are already spoken for by the NAIB, where Sean began this amazing journey! We are unable to make any recommendations with respect to other local breeders."


----------



## bulbophyllum

This thread is 12 years old. The info is pretty dated.


----------

